# How normal is inbreeding?



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I got J's pedigree a couple of days ago, and his grandparents (on his sire's side) both had the same sire. Is this normal?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oops, meant to post in "Bloodlines and Pedigrees".


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Inbreeding is used to set type and other traits. It is pretty common. If I am understanding what you wrote that would mean his sire is linebred 2-2 on that particular dog. This type of inbreeding isn't as common.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

who is the common ancestor?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

My Cira has the same thing but it is at the back of the pedigree, Both sire and dams side have the same sires. But this is 4 generations back.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The great grandfather is father to both granddam and grandsire on Jaeger's dad's side. 

If you're asking for names, you won't find much on him...


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats very common in pedigree's anymore. What they may have been doing is trying to produce the strengths of that male in the pedigree.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Common, yes. Desirable? IMO, no, not unless it is done by HIGHLY experienced, deeply knowledgeable people for very, VERY good reasons. GSDs & many, many other breeds are nearly overwhelmed with health, temperament & longevity problems. In a breed that's proudly proclaimed a premier 'working breed' this is beyond unconscionable.


----------

